# Hi!



## Arlo (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi!
I'm a new mouse owner from London! We already have four rats, and I grew up with hamsters!
On my way home from an interview we found a cheap cage in a charity shop, and went to the pet shop on the way home! They were adorable and we couldn't resist! Thankfully our local pet shop is very good, it's run by ex zoo keepers and all animals are bred on site (the owners live above it).

These are my new three girls








This is Buttercup








Bubbles (the darker one) and Blossom (the lighter one)









And one of my rats meeting Bubbles! This was of course very supervised by me and my partner, and other than this shot, he was very disinterested in her haha

Bubbles is very tame and friendly, happily walks onto our hands and is so far the only one that doesn't hide when I open the cage.
Currently I'm also waiting on bits and pieces to mesh a guinea pig cage, as I want to give them loads of toys!


----------



## ChuiiNezumi (Aug 3, 2014)

Pleasure to meet you, I also have/ breed marked or piebald types, so much variety. I'm a pet owner too, got into it once when given one girl years ago by a friend, fan ever since. I also have rats though none that are BEW (black eyed whites). They will enjoy the toys and anything to shred or nest with.


----------



## Arlo (Aug 3, 2014)

It's a pleasure to meet you too! These guys are definitely addictive! We can't wait to finish the bigger cage so they have more to do! Also, it's not noticeable anymore but Beemo is actually a roan! He used to be a really dark grey, and now he's white haha!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

